# Preppin' UP for the big ban.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo.You guys know me.a hardcore psycho[so sez Sam]I prep from horizon to horizon, that be 6 months at a time.well,I'm getting harder...

FIRST PREP:
Hunting ammo,lots of it too.
Killing ammo...Klinton took care of that, good to go.
LOTS of MREs!

dig deep, time to party!


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

I've been drinking tonight too.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought an ammo box yesterday because ive been reading about how much better the new plastic boxes are over the old metal ones I use. The one I wanted was on a shelf and I had to get someone with a ladder. He asked me if I had ammo for it. I simply said yep, yes I do.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

WatchUr6 said:


> I've been drinking tonight too.


Don't it make you love Jesus? LOLOL
Kiss my drunk Pagan butt.LOL J/K



biobacon said:


> I bought an ammo box yesterday because ive been reading about how much better the new plastic boxes are over the old metal ones I use. The one I wanted was on a shelf and I had to get someone with a ladder. He asked me if I had ammo for it. I simply said yep, yes I do.


You'll outlive a LOT of us.you go boy!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

No comment


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

30-30...........did I mention LOTS of 30-30........

I copped a BRICK of 22LR.

Now go choke in envy..LOL
Our world is ending, do you have the rope or are you on the leash?


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> 30-30...........did I mention LOTS of 30-30........
> 
> I copped a BRICK of 22LR.
> 
> ...


22LR? That's like finding big foot! Lol

I just picked up 5 boxes of .45, so I'm not too jealous. OK, maybe a little jealous. Lol

I have plenty of rope. ;-)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

WatchUr6 said:


> 22LR? That's like finding big foot! Lol
> 
> I just picked up 5 boxes of .45, so I'm not too jealous. OK, maybe a little jealous. Lol
> 
> I have plenty of rope. ;-)


Colt or ACP ... I have troubles finding colt, so, when it comes available, I snag a few rounds ...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Husband has handled all the ammo......

And as I've mentioned, I'm going to prep more beans and rice. I'm on a county line, seriously maybe 1/4 mile and if lines are formed for boundaries, I might have some boys needing food.....

I'm a reincarnated Southern belle...I probably need to prep more medical supplies as well....


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Colt or ACP ... I have troubles finding colt, so, when it comes available, I snag a few rounds ...


ACP.

I don't use Colt, but I do have a box of it in my basement, which I will use to barter with in the future. I got it from a guy who was moving to NY. He couldn't take his ammo and guns with him.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I need to buy more 30 gauge buckshot for our shotguns. I've already stocked up on rifled slugs. I think buckshot is better for home defense anyway.

I still need to get a year's worth of diapers and wipes for our grandson. He's about 3 months old now. The longer I wait the more accurate I can be with the sizes and quantities.

I have about 1500 one gallon water jugs in the basement. I was thinking about gradually getting rid of them and replacing them with new ones since they're about 14 to 18 months old but after doing some research it looks like the #2 plastic jugs don't leech chemicals into the water or leak. We've been drinking the water from them. Out of the 20 or so we've used so far every one of them tastes perfectly fine and none of the water jugs that we can see so far have started leaking.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Colt or ACP ... I have troubles finding colt, so, when it comes available, I snag a few rounds ...


You need some 45 colt boss?we have a lot of SASS guys locally so its fairly common.but how to ship it?


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bills, if you run short on slugs you can cut the top of the shells and pour hot wax over the shot makes for one hell of a slug. Might not be as accurate but just as effective.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> You need some 45 colt boss?we have a lot of SASS guys locally so its fairly common.but how to ship it?


Popping that kind of stuff across the border is a PITA. There are so many legal hoops to jump through that it is almost not worth bringing it across unless you are a major supplier or major reseller. One store that I deal with has to manually stick french labels on all the boxes in order to legally sell it in Canada ...

US-customs may confiscate ammo leaving the country if you don't have an export permit, Canada-customs doesn't care if it gets into Canada ... weird, eh?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

How is reloading stuff up there? Might be an option if it ships across any easier.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

jsriley5 said:


> How is reloading stuff up there? Might be an option if it ships across any easier.


I am wanting to get into reloading ... I am keeping my brass so that I can do it, but, I will need to hook up with other reloaders in my area so that I can learn from somone who really knows what they are doing.

One of my friends has all the reloading equipment in the world, but, he tells me that he hasn't done a single day of reloading, so, I can use the equipment, but, he doesn't _know_ how to use it beyond reading the books about it - and - can't really teach me all the little tricks.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow I always feel bad when one of the folks here wants to reload and doens't know how to get started always makes me wish I was next door. I love it and since sitting and pulling hte lever kills me now I don't do it and would love someone to coach and mentor. for them and a lil for me too. I have components and no wherewhithall to get it put together. Fieance says she wants to learn though when she is done with her colledge courses we will take time to get going .


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Naekid, Just take the plunge. I started almost 10yrs ago with a Lee single stage press in 380 auto to reload for my wifes new pistol. I quickly realized this is pretty easy once you read, watch a few youtube videos and read some more.

The rifle or pistol stuff with shoulder is a little trickier but very similar. Within 2 months I had upgraded to a progressive press from Lee to speed things up. Now I have multiple presses hogging up the loading bench.  

Hope that helps. If you have any questions like this, there are more forums out there, or simply ask the question here.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Like smaj said, youtube is full of beginner videos. Reading castboolits forum or arfcom reloading forum will fill in any gaps. There were guys building their own automatic annealing machines.

My buddy and I reloaded all our 5.56 and 9/40 ammo for our first 3-day multi-gun match. This year I don't have the time, and you can't hardly find components in any quantity, so I'll dip in the reserve for the big match this Spring.

Then you can get bit by the long range bug... and whittle your barrel down when you start chasing throats. ;-)


----------



## MasterSergeantUSAF (Mar 16, 2010)

*Obama and Biden are Genius*

Until those two started beating their chests over gun control there were 308,000,000 guns in the U.S. owned by 55,000,000 lawful owners. Since September the FBI has done over 11,000,000 background checks on new owners. If their goal was to arm the entire country before new restrictions are in place, they are doing a great job. I wonder if they own stock in any firearms companies? I was just in Colorado and visited 8 gun stores. No Armalite Rifle (AR) type rifles anywhere and no .223/5.56, .308/7.62, or .22LR ammo anywhere!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Like I said, Yep Ive got that. First time in my 30 years I am one of the haves and not one of the have nots. I may not have many guns and no ARs but I can feed all of what I do have. Im kinda proud of my unopened mags.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Like I said, Yep Ive got that. First time in my 30 years I am one of the haves and not one of the have nots. I may not have many guns and no ARs but I can feed all of what I do have. Im kinda proud of my unopened mags.


You're my hero BioBacon! Seriously!!! Lol


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Like I said, Yep Ive got that. First time in my 30 years I am one of the haves and not one of the have nots. I may not have many guns and no ARs but I can feed all of what I do have. Im kinda proud of my unopened mags.


Weeeellllll you really oughta open em up and disassemble for a good cleaning with as light a oil as you can find. Somtimes they will have junk in em and even a thicker grease for storage, not conducive to good operation when needed especially in cooler weather. I do understand the joy of having cool brand new in the wrapper goods all ready if yo need em though. And wouldn't fault you for not following my advice as long as you have a few out and ready.


----------

